# What is an ASKHOLE



## TRy (Sep 14, 2011)

An ASKHOLE is a person who often asks for advice, yet always does the opposite of what others tell them. Sorry, but sometimes the preventable slow motion train wreaks get to me.


----------



## Andy1001 (Jun 29, 2016)

TRy said:


> An ASKHOLE is a person who often asks for advice, yet always does the opposite of what others tell them. Sorry, but sometimes the preventable slow motion train wreaks get to me.


I agree with you to a certain extent.When I came on tam originally I got lots of advice but it was so contradictory that I ended up leaving tam and just breaking off all contact with my fiancée and everyone else in town.We got back together and I have got some great advice since from a completely different group of posters.There are people on this forum who are so kind to strangers,it may be tough love but it comes from the heart.I won't mention names but the people who have helped me know who they are.


----------



## Bibi1031 (Sep 14, 2015)

TRy said:


> An ASKHOLE is a person who often asks for advice, yet always does the opposite of what others tell them. Sorry, but sometimes the preventable slow motion train wreaks get to me.


In other words, they are being *******s.

In this case one letter really doesn't make one of iota of difference. and askhole is an *******.:nerd:


----------



## Andy1001 (Jun 29, 2016)

Bibi1031 said:


> In other words, they are being Australian
> 
> In this case one letter really doesn't make one of iota of difference. and askhole is an Australian :nerd:


Not funny when this happens is it.


----------



## SunCMars (Feb 29, 2016)

It is the "whole" question. 

None left out, none to doubt.


----------



## Bibi1031 (Sep 14, 2015)

Andy1001 said:


> Not funny when this happens right?


Meh. But it won't hold in court though!:wink2:


----------



## Haiku (Apr 9, 2014)

Andy1001 said:


> Not funny when this happens is it.


Fight...fight...! Caps-lock her Andy or jump to ctrl-alt-dlt! 

Bibi, do you even lift?

💪🏼


----------



## TX-SC (Aug 25, 2015)

Why do we even have a forum then? Why not just a single sticky that when you open it has a single sentance:

"Get a divorce!"

Sent from my LG-US996 using Tapatalk


----------



## arbitrator (Feb 13, 2012)

*No, no, no! An ASKHOLE is my Contracts Law Professor!*


----------



## phillybeffandswiss (Jan 20, 2013)

We used to call it someone asking the same question which has been repeatedly answered or they already know the answer.

"Are we there yet" or "How much longer" come to mind.


----------



## Bibi1031 (Sep 14, 2015)

Haiku said:


> Fight...fight...! Caps-lock her Andy or jump to ctrl-alt-dlt!
> 
> *Bibi, do you even lift?*
> 
> 💪🏼




Which head?:surprise:


----------



## Haiku (Apr 9, 2014)

bibi1031 said:


> which head?:surprise:


🤔


----------



## SunCMars (Feb 29, 2016)

Bibi1031 said:


> Which head?:surprise:


The only head worth lifting.
The only head without a brain.
The only head without a sharp tongue
The only head that can do no wrong on its own.
The only head that pisses into the wind.
The only head that repeatedly give you a hard time.
The only head that women like bald.


----------



## Bibi1031 (Sep 14, 2015)

SunCMars said:


> The only head worth lifting.
> The only head without a brain.
> The only head without a sharp tongue
> The only head that can do no wrong on its own.
> ...


Oh...that head. I don't have that one. >

I don't wanna use one that has been used either...Double ew!!!! 

So I guess it's better to stick with the head/heads God gave us. :grin2:

I like the head "with" the brain you have though. 0


----------



## crocus (Apr 8, 2016)

Sometimes they aren't even meant to find the light at the end of the tunnel. The other half of the story is they dug the tunnel with the untold actions and lies or affairs or physical abuse. 
True story!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

